# Plant 2 ludwigia palustris ?



## fabriciopvet (Mar 7, 2012)

Source: Brazilian market
Bought as: ludwigia palustris
Note: other growers in Brazil call it ludwigia repens rubin. I noticed that the dennerle has a repens rubin similar to this plant. The renepns rubin of tropica is different.




























confirm the id ludwigia palustris?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Palustris does not have petals. So it isn't that. The Rubin should have somewhat random leaf arrangement, so I'm skeptical of that too. Can you find out more about where it originated?


----------

